# Capella Sweet Strawberry



## Lawrence A (27/10/17)

Hi all

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase this from a walk-in store in Durban?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/17)

Try downtown vapory and chat to Ridwaan or Mitch. Should be able to sort you out. 

If you don’t come right and just need one I’m placing an order on Monday I can grab you one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (27/10/17)

@Paul33 thank you so much for your feedback and for the offer.

If I don't come right at Downtown Vapoury in person I will simply order from BlckVapour - ideally wanted to mix something up this weekend and forgot to grab this ingredient when I ordered earlier in the week.

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/17)

I just know how annoying it is to forget one ingredient then have to pay shipping and wait all over again. 

Good luck at downtown. Tell Mitch I say he looks fat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

